# Best place to find premises?



## Natasha (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi all!

ive been looking at Zoopla and Rightmove commercial pages to try and find a suitable venue, am I missing any other websites for premises to let?

Thanks so much


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Google commercial property with the town you're looking for. Not all estate agents use Rightmove and zoopla


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's always worth walking round and looking, if you know the area you want to be in go and have a look, be nosy in nearby shops, see what the area is like and if you see an empty unit without any details put a note through.


----------

